# What's a good baby carrier for a 6ft tall daddy?



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

My DH *really* doesn't want to wear a sling or a mei tai. I dunno why; he just doesn't. He does however want to get one of those baby carriers that looks like a ventral backpack. Since we're so different in size (he's 6"2, 170 lbs, wide shoulders, while I'm 5"3, normally 120 lbs non-preggo, and rather slender through the shoulders), I figure I'd have my own wrap/sling and he could have his.

Can anyone recommend a good brand of baby carrier for him?


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

We have an Ergo for when dh is wearing ds, because dh won't use a wrap either. We are both tall and the Ergo fits well, although I really don't find it as comfortable as a wrap now that ds is getting heavier (30 pounds). But dh likes it. Parentingbynature has free shipping on ergo's, and if you try it out and don't like it you can exchange it.


----------



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for the tip


----------



## HybridVigor (Jan 14, 2008)

Look up the Beco BWD. These are actually still available at some online retailers. This buckle carrier was made specifically to fit a large range of sizes (at either extremes of height).

Here, I'll look up some links for you.

This one has a pretty good explanation of what the Beco BWD is:
http://www.sobebabies.com/shop/beco-bwd-p-332.html

This link will get you to a store that still has them in stock. If you scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page you'll see it says: "Looking for the Beco 4th Generation?
Sorry, I'm all sold out. I do have a few Beco BWD carrriers available in Black. You can contact me if interested."

I find that dads really like buckles. If you're interested in getting a good buckle carrier for dad, my DH really likes his patapum. (Both the baby and toddler carriers come in MANLY colors like navy, khaki, and black.) In this review, Patapum came out over Ergo as more durable and more affordable.

The Ergo is a pretty good suggestion, but there's a lot of buzz right now about their business practices.

Hope you find something for your husband! ^_^


----------



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

I was looking at the BECO and the PAPATUM carriers you suggested (thanks for the links btw), and neither of them seem suitable from birth to 3-5 months...am I wrong? DH really wants to be able to carry the baby before she's able to hold up her head, so I think we'll need something that offers head support...


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I was going to chime in with a recommendation for a Patapum. I'm 6 feet tall and I find it very comfortable on me. You actually can wear it with your LO's legs froggied inside like you would with a MT. Or there's also the Pikkolo which can be adjusted at the bottom to be narrow enough for a small babe to go legs out.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey - just realized you're in Montreal too! Cool! There's a babywearing group that meets every second Wednesday here. You should totally come and check it out. They have a library of carriers that you can check out. Mamas-to-be are welcome too.







I think the website is www.emportemoi.com

ETA I just found this info about the next few meetings (and just to let you know that it's anglo-friendly too if you're not comfortable in French):

CLSC de La Petite-Patrie
6520, rue de St-Vallier (métro Beaubien)

Date et local des prochaines rencontres:

Les rencontres sont tous les 2 mercredis soit:

28 mai de 10:00 à 11:30, local 218
11 juin de 10:00 à 11:30, local à confirmer
25 juin de 10:00 à 11:30, local à confirmer


----------



## Mom2Madolyn (May 10, 2007)

I'm not sure if he doesn't like a mei tai. That's what my dh uses


----------



## CindyCindy (Jun 13, 2006)

I know exactly what your dilema is. I am 5'4" and hubby is 6'4". You can get him a used Ergo (no guilt in buying used with the whole business practice thing), and you can use a blanket or something of the sort to support an infant (instead of their infant insert, which is kind of silly). My hubby really likes the mei tai we got him. Do you know why your hubby is opposed to one? You both could use it and ours worked great for our newborn. The Beco's are fabulous, but more expensive then the Ergo or a mei tai. I have only tried them on my back with my 20+ lbr and loved it. They have simple ones, like black and brown that are guy friendly.


----------



## HybridVigor (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Halfasianmomma* 
I was looking at the BECO and the PAPATUM carriers you suggested (thanks for the links btw), and neither of them seem suitable from birth to 3-5 months...am I wrong? DH really wants to be able to carry the baby before she's able to hold up her head, so I think we'll need something that offers head support...

You can use a BecoPOD (aka Beco infant insert) in conjunction with the Beco BWD, Beco 4th gen, and older Beco's. Here is a site that still has them.

As for the Patapum, I don't know about smaller babies. I believe that you could use a Beco or Ergo infant insert in the same manner in many SSC's (soft structured carriers aka buckle tais). The insert supports smaller babies and holds them close to you, and when baby gets big enough, you can do without it.

I've seen newborns in MT's and SSC's without infant inserts. They don't need "head support" because their entire bodies are in the carrier. Their front is against the parent's chest, with their head turned to the side. I'm sure you could find a thread about this on TBW forums . . .

Hope I helped some more! ^_^


----------



## LandonsMom (Jul 22, 2005)

I found the Beco to be very comfy with a younger baby. I cant think of any reason it wouldnt work.

My recomendation is a mei tai! I LOVE mine and theyaccomidate a large range of sizes as well! You can get a reversible one with a "manly" side on one and whatever you want on the other!!


----------



## SheepNumber97245 (Apr 20, 2007)

my ex is 6' 4" and much to my surprise he agreed to wear the black sling.

Show him this: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5.../slingwdad.jpg


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

My DH is 6'2'', he loves to wear the babies in the Ergo. Here is a picture of him carrying DD1


----------

